# Covenant curses and baptism?



## kevin.carroll (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey everyone.

I'm listening to Sinclair Ferguson hold forth on covenant baptism right now. He discussed how he warns parents who would cavalierly present their children for baptism that in so doing the children become subject to the obligations of the covenant (viz. faith). He warns them that they must grow up to believe or they will be subject to the curses of the covenant.

That raised a question in my mind: how does perishing lost with the sign of the covenant differ in any way than perishing lost without the covenant sign? Is their a distinction between coming under the covenantal curse that proceeds from the CoW as opposed to the CoG? Or is he referring to the discipline of the Church?

Thoughts?


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kevin.carroll_
> Hey everyone.
> 
> I'm listening to Sinclair Ferguson hold forth on covenant baptism right now. He discussed how he warns parents who would cavalierly present their children for baptism that in so doing the children become subject to the obligations of the covenant (viz. faith). He warns them that they must grow up to believe or they will be subject to the curses of the covenant.
> ...



I think that there are definitely more severe punishments for those who have partaken of the means of grace, and yet deny Christ. When a party undertakes the sacrament of baptism, they are in the CoG and are more responsible to uphold their duty. As the WLC says, there is a "œsolemn vow" made therein, where the person baptized promises to "œwalk in newness of life." This reminds me of the response of the Israelites on Mt. Sinai when God made the covenant with Moses.

Exo 19:8 Then all the people answered together and said, "All that the LORD has spoken we will do." So Moses brought back the words of the people to the LORD.



> Q167: How is our Baptism to be improved by us?
> A167: The needful but much neglected duty of improving our Baptism, is to be performed by us all our life long, especially in the time of temptation, and when we are present at the administration of it to others;[1] by serious and thankful consideration of the nature of it, and of the ends for which Christ instituted it, the privileges and benefits conferred and sealed thereby, *and our solemn vow made therein*;[2] by being humbled for our sinful defilement, our falling short of, and walking contrary to, the grace of baptism, and our engagements;[3] by growing up to assurance of pardon of sin, and of all other blessings sealed to us in that sacrament;[4] by drawing strength from the death and resurrection of Christ, into whom we are baptized, for the mortifying of sin, and quickening of grace;[5] and by endeavoring to live by faith,[6] to have our conversation in holiness and righteousness,[7] as those that have therein given up their names to Christ;[8] and to walk in brotherly love, as being baptized by the same Spirit into one body.[9]
> 
> 1. Col. 2:11-12; Rom. 6:4, 6, 11
> ...



Many of these duties are particular to the covenant of grace, and require the administration of the sacrament in order to perform the duty required. I think that the principle of "œthe more we know/grow in the Lord, the more we duty we have" is throughout scripture, and the receiving of the sacraments is no exception In my humble opinion.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Jun 21, 2006)

That's a good and helpful response. Thanks Jeff.


----------

